# طلب نونو اااااد كدا ^_^ والكل لازم ييجي بليز ^_^



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (19 مارس 2014)

+بسم الثالوث الأقدس+



فكره الموضوع 
بمناسبه عيد الام 

ان كل واحد يدخل يختار أم او اكتر من المنتدي 
ويقدملها هديه بسيطه او كلام من قلبه 



ولكل الامهات اللي هنا في المنتدي 
بحب اقولهم كل سنه وانتو طيبين 
يااحلي ام كل واحده فيكو
ولكل واحده لسه يارب يارب ذي الايام دي
تكوني ماما 



+بنت الكنيسه+

انا بقا بحب اقول لاتنين هنا 
مش بحبهم لا بعشقهم :Love_Letter_Open::Love_Letter_Open:

ماما كاندي وأمي أمه


بحب اقولكو كل سنه وانتو الاتنين طيبين 
يااحن واطيب قلوب شفتها في حياتي
وربنا يخليكو ليا ولااتحرم منكو ابدااااااااااااا



والورد دا مش هيعبر عن حبي ليكو 























ومفيش احسن من الهديه دي 
ربنا يسوع المسيح
بطلب منه ان يحافظ 
علي كل ام هنا 
ويبعد عنهم اي شر 
ويعطي الزريه الصالحه للباقي



ياللا انتشرو بقا :crazy_pil


دمتم سلام
سلام المسيح
 



​
​


----------



## candy shop (19 مارس 2014)

حبيبه قلبى 
ميرسى جدا على التهنئه الرقيقه 
من انسانه رقيقه لفته جميله منك 
ربنا يخليكى ويفرح قلبك ويسعدك 
وميرسى على الورد الجميل 
وكل سنه وكل ام طيبه وبخير وسعاده يارب 
​


----------



## انت شبعي (19 مارس 2014)

فكرة روعة يا رومتي
و انا كمان بقول لكل الامهات اللي في كل الدنيا كل سنة و انتم طيبين و لكل امهات المنتدى بقولهم كل سنة و انتم طيبين 
و لماما كاندي و ماما امة
كل سنة و انتم طيبين يا احلى مامات في المنتدى
و احلى وردتين لاحلى مامتين في المنتدى


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 مارس 2014)

*الله عليكى يا روما فكرة تجنن 
بجد كنت بفكر اددخل اعمل موضوع لكل امهات المنتدى 
بس انا وانتى واحد يا روح قلبى 
اولا بقول لكل ام فى المنتدى كل سنة وانتى طيبة 
عيد سعيد عليكم يارب ربنا يديكم الصحة *
*بقول لماما
 امة *
*كل سنة وانتى طيبة يا ست الكل 
يا اغلى واحن قلب 
بحبك اووووووووى بعشق طيبتك وسؤالك عليا واهتمامك بيا دايما 
اللى انا مستحقهوش 
ربنا يخليكى لينا يارب ويديكى الصحة وتفضلى منورة المنتدى 
كل سنة وانتى طيبة يا اغلى ماما فى الدنيا 
مهما قولت من كلام مش هوفيكى حقك 
تستحقى كل حاجة حلوة فى الدنيا وبرضوا هتكون قليلة عليكى *




*ماما كاندى *
*اغلى قلب واطيب قلب 
اول حد قربت منه اوووى فى المنتدى 
قلب طيب وحب بلا حدود 
دايما تسال وتهتم قلبها كله محبة وحنان 
بحبك يا احن قلب فى الدنيا 
كل سنة وانتى طيبة يا حبيبة قلبى 
عيد سعيد عليكى ربنا يديكى الصحة وطولت العمر 
وتفضلى منورة المنتدى بحبك وحنانك *




*
كمان احب اقول لمامتى 
كل سنة وانتى طيبة 
ربنا يخليكى ليا يا ست الحبايب 
واغلى حاجة فى حياتى 
ويديكى الصحة وطول العمر 

روما يا روح قلبى ميرسى للموضوع الجميل ده 
اللى خلانى اعبر بجزء من مشاعرى تجاه اغلى الناس *
​


----------



## candy shop (19 مارس 2014)

انت شبعي قال:


> فكرة روعة يا رومتي
> و انا كمان بقول لكل الامهات اللي في كل الدنيا كل سنة و انتم طيبين و لكل امهات المنتدى بقولهم كل سنة و انتم طيبين
> و لماما كاندي و ماما امة
> كل سنة و انتم طيبين يا احلى مامات في المنتدى
> و احلى وردتين لاحلى مامتين في المنتدى



حبيبتى ميرسى جدا 
على التهنئه الرقيقه والكلام الجميل 
ربنا يخليكى ويفرح قلبك 
وميرسى على الورد اللى انا بحبه جدا 
​


----------



## روزا فكري (20 مارس 2014)

موضوعك جميل جدا يارومتي وكله رقه وذوق
واحب اشارك طبعا واقول
كل سنه وكل الامهات يارب بخير وصحه
واحب اقول لماما امه كل سنه وانتي طيبه 
وكل سنه وانتي ام لينا كلنا





واحب اقول لماما كاندي كل سنه وانتي طيبه وبخير
ودايما مفرحانا بوجودك وسطينا





​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 مارس 2014)

*اولا اسمحيلي اشكرك اووي ياروما علي موضوعك الرائع
واشكرك انك اتحتيلي الفرصة اني اعيد علي ماماهاتي اللي في المنتدي ..

انا حابه اعيد علي ماما امه واقولها :..
كل سنة وحضرتك طيبة ياماما وفي وسطينا
كل سنة وبحنيتك وبطبتك بترعينا
كل سنة وحضرتك احن  ام لينا
*





*وكمان مقدرش انسي اعيد علي امي ماما كاندي واقولها :..
كل سنة وحضرتك طيبة 
كل سنة وحضرتك علينا حنينة
كل سنة وحضرتك لبناتك وولادك هنا قريبة
*





*واحب انتهز الفرصه واعيد علي ماما مونيكا57* *واقولها :..*
كل سنة وحضرتك طيبة ياامنا
وربنا يخليكي لينا كلنا






*وكمان احب اعيد علي ماما **happy angel* واقولها :..
كل سنة وحضرتك طيبة ياماما
وكل سنة وبوجودك في المنتدي منورانا






*وكمان مقدرش انسي ماماهات المنتدي الصغيرات 
كل سنة وانتوا طيبينننننن
*
*




 وايضا ماينفعش انسي ادعي لكل اللي لسه مش ماما يبقوا ماماهات يارب
وكذالك ماينفعش انسي ادعي لكل الأنسات انهم يتجوزا عشان 
يبقوا ماماهات
*ايون مالهمش نفس يعني ولا مالهمش نفس


----------



## +إيرينى+ (20 مارس 2014)

*كل سنة و إنتى طيبة يا أستاذة أمة




كل سنة و إنتى طيبة يا أستاذة مونيكا




أعذرونى باقى الامهات فى المنتدى ما ينفعوش يبقوا مامتى عشان أنا كبيرة عليهم 
ينفعوا يبقوا أخواتى :smil12:

و كل سنة و هن طيبات برضوا





*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 مارس 2014)

*اقول لماما كاندى
كل سنة وانتى طيبة ياغالية
وانى بحبك اوى اوى اوى اوى اوى اوى اوى اوى اوى
كل سنة وانتى طيبة يااحلى ماما
اموااااااااااااااه
وشكرا يامريم ع الموضوع الحلو دا
*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (20 مارس 2014)

كل سنه و حضرتك طيبه يا ماما امه :16_14_21:





كل سنه و حضرتك طيبه ماما مونيكا :16_14_21:





كل سنه و حضرتك طيبه ماما كاندى :16_14_21:





:16_14_21:كل سنه و كل ام طيبه--:16_14_21:

:16_14_21:كل سنه و كل زوجه طيبه و ان شاء الرب تبقى ماما عن قريب:ray::--:16_14_21:
:flowers:كل سنه و كل بنوته طيبه لانها من حقها تفرح و تشم نفسها و تعيش حياتها قبل ما تتوكس و تتجوز :hlp: و تبقى ماما :big4:
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +ماريا+ (20 مارس 2014)

كل سنه وماما امه بخير
 وماما كاندى بخير 
وكل ام فى المنتدى والعالم بخير وسعاده 
وميرسى بنت الكنيسه لموضوع الجميل ده


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (20 مارس 2014)

كل سنة وحضرتك طيبة أمى أمة ..


----------



## paul iraqe (20 مارس 2014)

اختي العزيزة

في عيدم الام ارفع اسمى واغلى عبارات الفرح والتقدير والاحترام الى كل الامهات

متمنيا لهن كل الصحة والسلامة والعمر المديد وان يحفظهم ويخليهم الرب خيمة لنا ونبراسا ملهما في حياتنا .....

باقة من الورود بهذه المناسبة ...







دمتم في محبة ورعاية فادينا ومخلصنا سيدنا يسوع المسيح والقديسة مريم البتول


----------



## النهيسى (20 مارس 2014)

*كل سنه وكل أم بخير وصحه وهناء
فى المنتدى وفى كل العالم
هديتى لهن . أمنيات قلبيه بالصحه والسعاده والبهجه*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 مارس 2014)

كل سنة وانتي طيبة يا ماما 




كل سنة وماما (أمة )بالف خير 





وكل سنة وماما (كاندي شوب )بالف خير 




وكل سنة وحضرتك بخير يا ارق ام اختي الغالية 
دونا نبيل 




كل سنة وانتي بخير يا اختي تماف ماريا 




​


----------



## peace_86 (20 مارس 2014)

*كل سنة والاستاذة امي العزيزة أمة بألف خير..

يا أجمل أم وأغلى أم*


----------



## soul & life (20 مارس 2014)

اليوم مش يوم عادى دا عيدى وعيد بنتى ومامتى وكل بنات بلاددى 

انا فعلا بعتبر اليوم ده يوم عيد كل سيدات العالم آنسات ومدامات مامات وجدات 
لانه يوم بنحتفل بيه بأسطورة الحنان فى الكون كله منذ بداية الكون لا يوجد معنى للحنان والرحمة اصدق من حنان الام ورحمة الام ومحبة الام لأبنائها 
وغلاوة ومحبة الابناء لأمهاتهم العلاقة بين الأم وابناءها او الابناء وامهاتهم سيمفونية تعزف على اوتار الحب والرحمة والتضحية والحنان وكل المعانى الرائعة التى قد تكون عرفتها البشرية ... 

بتمنى لكل سنجل تتجوز وتبقا مدام ولكل مدام تجيب نونو وتكون ام ولكل ام تفرح بأولادها واحفادها الرب يبارك حياتنا ويطرح البركة والمحبة فى بيوتنا واولادنا 
كلمات بسيطة بعيد بيها عليكن يا جميلات وقمرات ومامات المنتدى
مبسوطة جدا بمحبتكم وسعيدة جدا جدا بوجودى وسطكم 



ماما أمة رقيقة وناعمة زى اليمامة .. كل سنة وانتى طيبة يا حبيبتى
وماما كاندى محدش بيحبها أدى .. كل لحظة وانتى طيبة يا حبيبتى
ماما مونيكا يزيدك الرب نعمة .. كل سنة وحضرتك طيبة 
وماما هابى انجل صاحبة طلة ملائكية .. كل سنة وحضرتك طيبة

وماريا على قلبى غالية ... 
وست الحسن الرقيقة إيميليا ودونا مشرفتنا الهادية 
وكمان تماف ماريا ومحبتها القوية 
والدلع كله رورو والشغب والشقاوة إيرو
والجميلة العسلية واثقة الغلباوية 

و ميرا الهادية الرايقة  
واللذيذة روزا السكرة . .  
والرقيقة موكى حبيبة قلبى 

والاميرة كلدانية نوارة منتدانا  
والطيوبة حبوا:.. والعروسة ميرنا 
وحبيبتنا كلنا بنت المسيح وكمان اختنا الغالية بنت النور 
وشيرى حبيبتى اغلى الاسماء عندى  
والهادية والعزيزة بنت الكنيسة  وأبلتنا سوسو اللذيذة 

وفنانتنا نيفينا  وكمان حبيبتنا الغايبة شقاوة على فكرة وحشتينا 
وحبيبتى روزى وحشتينى وكمان ووردتنا روز 
وعروستنا يويو وكمان نونو  ودونا الصغيروة وأختنا الغالية هيوف  

كل سنة وكل سيدات العالم بخير وصحة وسعادة يعيد عليكن الأيام بكل الخير


----------



## bent el noor (20 مارس 2014)

كل سنه وكل الامهات بالف خير وصحة وربنا يخليهم لينا ويديهم الصحة ودايما يبقوا البركة بتاعتنا 
اولا امى العدرا حبيبتى وشفيعتى 
وبعدين  امهات المنتدى كل واحدة باسمها 
ماما أمة ، وكاندى ، ومونيكا وسامحونى لانى مش عارفه كتير هنا


----------



## max mike (20 مارس 2014)

*كل سنة وانتوا طيبين 
ماما امة
ماما كاندى
وكل الامهات اللى ف المنتدى
ربنا يحافظ عليكم​*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (20 مارس 2014)

الى جميع الامهات كل سنة وانتن جميعا
بخير وسعادة وصحة


----------



## candy shop (20 مارس 2014)

> *ماما كاندى *
> *اغلى قلب واطيب قلب
> اول حد قربت منه اوووى فى المنتدى
> قلب طيب وحب بلا حدود
> ...



رورو حبيبه قلبى 
ربنا ما يحرمنى من محبتك 
ميرسى جدا على الكلام الجميل 
اللى اسعدنى حقيقى 
ربنا يخليكى ويفرح قلبك ويسعدك 
وميرسى على الورد الجميل اوى ده 
​


----------



## sherihan81 (20 مارس 2014)

*كل عام وكل ام في المنتدى بخير وفرح وسلام وحب
:16_14_21:
(وانت يا امي الحبيبة ... اشكرك ... احبك من كل القلب)
:new8:*​


----------



## candy shop (20 مارس 2014)

> واحب اقول لماما كاندي كل سنه وانتي طيبه وبخير
> ودايما مفرحانا بوجودك وسطينا



وانتى طيبه حبيبتى 
ربنا يخليكى ويفرح قلبك 
ميرسى على التهنئه الجميله 
​


----------



## candy shop (21 مارس 2014)

> *وكمان مقدرش انسي اعيد علي امي ماما كاندي واقولها :..
> كل سنة وحضرتك طيبة
> كل سنة وحضرتك علينا حنينة
> كل سنة وحضرتك لبناتك وولادك هنا قريبة*



وانتى طيبه حبيبتى 
وربنا يخليكوا ليا بنات واولاد 
ميرسى يا حبيبه قلبى على الورده الجميله 
ربنا ما يحرمنى من محبتك 
​


----------



## candy shop (21 مارس 2014)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *اقول لماما كاندى
> كل سنة وانتى طيبة ياغالية
> وانى بحبك اوى اوى اوى اوى اوى اوى اوى اوى اوى
> كل سنة وانتى طيبة يااحلى ماما
> ...



وانتى طيبه حبيبه قلبى 
وانا كمان بحبك اووووووووووووى :t4:
ربنا يخليكى ويفرح قلبك يا حبيبتى
​


----------



## candy shop (21 مارس 2014)

> كل سنه و حضرتك طيبه ماما كاندى :16_14_21:



وانتى طيبه حبيبتى 
ربنا يخليكى ويفرح قلبك 
​


----------



## grges monir (21 مارس 2014)

فكرة حلوة قوى
اولا اقول كل سنة وانتى طيبة  لماما كاندى
انها ام بمعنى الكلمة
واقول برضة للى وحشانى كتير هابى انجل عيد سعيد
وثالثا اقول وخلاص لدونا كل سة وانتى  طيبة هههههههههه
ابوجود هولاء الاعضاء فى المنتدى  تشعر حقيقى  باهمية عمل موضوع شيق كهذا هنا


----------



## أَمَة (21 مارس 2014)

أشكر الإبنة المباركة 

*+بنت الكنيسة+*

على هذا الموضوع الذي ينم عن المحبة التي تعكس محبة المسيح للبشر
الرب يزيدك بركة فوق بركة ونعمة فوق نعمة.

واشكر جميع الذين شاركوا في الموضوع رافعين اطيب الأماني لجميع الأمهات
الرب يبارك أمهاتنا الأحياء كلهن
ويرحم اللواتي رقدن بالمسيح على رجاء القيامة.

وشكر خاص الى الذين ذكروني بالإسم واحد واحد وواحدة واحدة
الذين رديت عليهم جميعا في تقييماتي لهم،
وهم:​*انت شبعي*
*رورو ايهاب*
*روزا فكري*
*واثقه فيك يارب*
*حبو اعدائكم*
*مارياماريا*
*عبد يسوع المسيح*
*ابن يسوعنا*
*peace_86*
*soul & life*
*bent el noor*
*max mike*​

نعمة الرب تكون معكم أجميعن آآآآآآآميــــــــن!​


----------



## candy shop (21 مارس 2014)

مارياماريا قال:


> كل سنه وماما امه بخير
> وماما كاندى بخير
> وكل ام فى المنتدى والعالم بخير وسعاده
> وميرسى بنت الكنيسه لموضوع الجميل ده


وانتى طيبه حبيبتى الغاليه 
ربنا يخليكى ويفرح قلبك 
وميرسى على الورد الجميل 
​


----------



## candy shop (21 مارس 2014)

> وكل سنة وماما (كاندي شوب )بالف خير


وانت طيب يا غالى
ميرسى  على التهنئه الجميله 
ربنا يخليك ويفرح قلبك دايما
​


----------



## candy shop (22 مارس 2014)

> ماما كاندى محدش بيحبها أدى .. كل لحظة وانتى طيبة يا حبيبتى



وانتى طيبه وبخير وسعاده 
ميرسى جدا حبيبتى 
انا كمان بحبك اوى اوى اوى 
ربنا يفرح قلبك ويسعدك
​


----------



## candy shop (22 مارس 2014)

bent el noor قال:


> كل سنه وكل الامهات بالف خير وصحة وربنا يخليهم لينا ويديهم الصحة ودايما يبقوا البركة بتاعتنا
> اولا امى العدرا حبيبتى وشفيعتى
> وبعدين  امهات المنتدى كل واحدة باسمها
> ماما أمة ، وكاندى ، ومونيكا وسامحونى لانى مش عارفه كتير هنا



وانتى طيبه وبخير وسعاده يارب 
ميرسى جدا حبيبتى 
ربنا يخليكى ويفرح قلبك
​


----------



## candy shop (22 مارس 2014)

max mike قال:


> *كل سنة وانتوا طيبين
> ماما امة
> ماما كاندى
> وكل الامهات اللى ف المنتدى
> ربنا يحافظ عليكم​*


وانت طيب وبخير وسعاده 
ميرسى جدا كلك زوق
ربنا يفرح قلبك
​


----------



## candy shop (22 مارس 2014)

grges monir قال:


> فكرة حلوة قوى
> اولا اقول كل سنة وانتى طيبة  لماما كاندى
> انها ام بمعنى الكلمة
> واقول برضة للى وحشانى كتير هابى انجل عيد سعيد
> ...


وانت طيب 
ميرسى يا جرجس 
ربنا يخليك اسعدنى وجودك
ربنا يفرح قلبك وتحقق كل اللى بتتمناه 
​


----------

